# Glock Gen 3 frame only



## 1jmccraw (Nov 15, 2020)

Do P80 compatible lower parts kits fit a real Glock frame?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It fits some.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

